# Chopin and Debussy Recordings



## Guest

Hi,
I'm relatively new to classical music; having spent the last six months listening to nothing but progressive rock, I finally decided it was time to expand my interest, and classic music seemed like a logical next step (sort of). I recently purchased Angela Hewitt's Complete Nocturnes and Impromptus set (which I enjoy) as well as Francois-Joël Thiollier's Clair de Lune and Other Piano Favorites (less so). I'm interest to know where these tend to rank amongst other recordings of these pieces and what are the essential classical recordings (Debussy and Chopin in particular)?


----------



## 1stbassman

*Chopin & Debussy recordings*

Artur Rubinstein's 11 CD set of Choping piano music is considered by many to be the benchmark. Most of it is in stereo, some in mono, but overall the sound is very good
Look here...

For Debussy, Thibaudet is a good bet, though I am sure many other members would have good suggestions.


----------



## confuoco

1stbassman said:


> For Debussy, Thibaudet is a good bet, though I am sure many other members would have good suggestions.


Yes, for Debussy only Jean-Yves Thibaudet or Pascal Rogé.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

confuoco said:


> Yes, for Debussy only Jean-Yves Thibaudet or Pascal Rogé.


Would you like to have some _color_ on your Debussy? Have the Gieseking then.


----------



## Atabey

Cortot an Cziffra are great additions to Rubinstein for Chopin.I like Samson Francois for both composers generally but sometimes he gets too sentimental.


----------



## JTech82

I disagree with all the posters here about Debussy concdutors. Just go ahead and buy the Jean Martinon EMI 8-disc box set called "Debussy, Ravel: Orchestral Works" and be done with it. You can get it for about $30. If you like your Debussy or Ravel with texture, passion, and power, then try the Martinon box. It's well worth it and it's regarded as a classic.


----------



## Brian Turner

For Chopin I have great regard for the recordings of Garrick Ohlsson, although legendary greats like Rubinstein will always attract my attention. One of my great delights is to listen to different people performinh a particular work (or set ) and comparing them. Apart from sorting out performers the overall experience I foind adds top my appreciation of the work.


----------



## confuoco

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Would you like to have some _color_ on your Debussy? Have the Gieseking then.


I consider interpretation both of Thibaudet and Rogé much sensitive, authentic and just better than Debussy by Gieseking, even it still belongs among best recordings.


----------



## confuoco

JTech82 said:


> I disagree with all the posters here about Debussy concdutors. Just go ahead and buy the Jean Martinon EMI 8-disc box set called "Debussy, Ravel: Orchestral Works" and be done with it. You can get it for about $30. If you like your Debussy or Ravel with texture, passion, and power, then try the Martinon box. It's well worth it and it's regarded as a classic.


The point is that we are talking about pianists here, not conductors .


----------



## xJuanx

I think you should add to all the things recommended below, Chopin's first piano concerto by Martha Argerich conducted by Abbado. It's really really amazing!


----------



## Sid James

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Would you like to have some _color_ on your Debussy? Have the Gieseking then.


I agree that, among the old analoge recordings available, Gieseking is the best. He was a great interpreter of this type of music, Debussy in particular. His recording of the complete _Preludes_ is very good.


----------



## handlebar

For Chopin Rubinstein does tend to hold sway. But try Ignaz Friedman,Josef Hofman and some of the other turn of the century pianists for a listen at a closer to Chopin style. There are even some who were alive when Chopin was!! Those old recordings deserve re-issues.

I prefer Rubinstein for the Ballades,Nocturnes and preludes.
Cortot might have missed a few notes here and there but was a titan of the keyboard.

Jim


----------



## hdk132

Suprised nobody has mentioned Ivan Moravec (sp)! I think he does a great job; he has some pretty, unique expressive ideas. I have a multi-CD album of him playing both Chopin and Debussey so I think that might suit your interests.


----------



## Aramis

Krystian Zimerman is a bit underrated but also very good interpretator of these composers. Try his Chopin recordings with Wiener orchestra and Leonard Bernstein as a conductor.


----------



## handlebar

Aramis said:


> Krystian Zimerman is a bit underrated but also very good interpretator of these composers. Try his Chopin recordings with Wiener orchestra and Leonard Bernstein as a conductor.


I have these and agree that he does the concertos well. His legato lines are nicely done and he seems to understand the phrasing well. The Chopin concertos are not the most demanding but they have charm and I have always liked them.
I like the Hofman Chopin concerto and the Rubensteins from the 30's as well.

Jim


----------

